# BMW at the New York International Auto Show



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for a great review. Beats anything I had seen to date regarding BMWs at the New York Auto Show. Curious, were any of the 4 series cars represented to include the 4 series convertibles - or did they not feel the need to needlessly tease winter bound New Yorkers?


----------



## LKBimm100 (Nov 4, 2015)

Did they have any information on the upcoming electric hybrid 7 series? 740e?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

LKBimm100 said:


> Did they have any information on the upcoming electric hybrid 7 series? 740e?


We have more information about the 740e iPerformance model here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=897310


----------

